# Refused JA over 10€/week. Advice needed



## bnlimk87 (6 Nov 2020)

Hi,

Can anyone please give a piece of advice on what to do?

My wife finished working for a company on 15/08 (it was a contract role) and we have applied for Jobseeker payment over mywelfare on 07/09/2020.

Today we got the next answer:

" I am writing to you about your claim for Jobseekers Allowance on the 07-Sep-2020. I have decided that you are not entitled to this payment on the grounds that:
Jobseekers Allowance is not paid if a person's weekly means are more than the amount of Jobseekers Allowancethat would be payable to them based on their family circumstances.
The reason for this decision is that the weekly rate payable to you based on your family circumstances is €373.70. Your weekly means are €384.00.
This decision has been made in accordance with Section 142(2)(b) of the Social Welfare Consolidation Act 2005, as amended. "

Can anyone please share some advice on what should we do now as she is pregnant with our 2nd child and she was trying to find another job but without any luck? Also, she can't go to maternity as she is not working at the moment.

Also, we did not want to apply for JA but for JB but you can't choose that option on mywelfere.ie

Thank you


----------



## Saavy99 (6 Nov 2020)

Ring your local citizen information office for guidance.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Nov 2020)

Is she eligible for JB? Does she have enough "stamps"? If so, then the means don't matter. I'd suggest ringing Social Protection first rather than Citizen's information.


----------



## shweeney (6 Nov 2020)

look at family income supplement as well.


----------



## bnlimk87 (6 Nov 2020)

Well, she does have 105 PRSI Class A stamps from 2015 - 2019 (and another 32 weeks done in this year) as she was mostly at home taking care of our first child. 
I am not a huge fan of citizen information because last time when we were there (2 years ago - Limerick city office) the man was less than helpful. He did not even want to hear our situation (how much do we earn, how many children do we have, or any other info) he just said straight away "You can't claim anything", "you have no rights", "you can leave now" and things like that. 

Can I request a hearing with the deciding officer just to see how did he come to the 384€ figure and is there anything else we can do to get this right?

As for FIS we don't have a right to that as my salary is over 531/week (rate for a family with one child).


----------



## jpd (6 Nov 2020)

The € 384 must have been from information she supplied - whether it is correct or not, no one here can say as you have not given any information on what figures she supplied


----------

